# Goverment Job



## zeenusman (Mar 14, 2011)

I am A Post graduate in Physics. I hav done B.Ed also. How to apply for government job here in sharjah or dubai? I am asking this question on many sites but not any satisfied answers yet. Please do help.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to the government ministry website you are interested in, find the employment sections, follow their way to apply for jobs. 

??????? 

You are going to LOVE Dubai.


----------



## zeenusman (Mar 14, 2011)

*@jynxgirl*

But why u r antifan of dubai?








Jynxgirl said:


> Go to the government ministry website you are interested in, find the employment sections, follow their way to apply for jobs.
> 
> ???????
> 
> You are going to LOVE Dubai.


----------



## zeenusman (Mar 14, 2011)

Can u give the website address or details?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Quick google search UAE Government Offices: Sharjah - UAEinteract has a long list of numbers and info. Also google for each cities own websites. You will probly have to look at individual ministries as well. Do not limit yourself to government jobs. You are not a local so will not be as easy to get a ministry position that is going to pay you well, unless you have quite a bit of experience. What type of government job do you want? Do you want to teach, to work in the oil industry, aviation, etc ?? Your question in general is too vague to really be able to assist in detail. What experience do you have in what fields? 

Sorry, I was being a bit sarcastic in that... Dubai/UAE is not a place to come if you need to be fed information. This place will eat you up and spit you out if you dont come with a strong head on your shoulders.


----------



## addyj672 (Feb 21, 2011)

You can find jobs through gulf news, here in UAE.


----------



## zeenusman (Mar 14, 2011)

*@jynx*

I am MSc. B. Ed in Physics. 1 year Teaching experience in kerala. Pretty good in MS Word, Excel and Power Point.








Jynxgirl said:


> Quick google search UAE Government Offices: Sharjah - UAEinteract has a long list of numbers and info. Also google for each cities own websites. You will probly have to look at individual ministries as well. Do not limit yourself to government jobs. You are not a local so will not be as easy to get a ministry position that is going to pay you well, unless you have quite a bit of experience. What type of government job do you want? Do you want to teach, to work in the oil industry, aviation, etc ?? Your question in general is too vague to really be able to assist in detail. What experience do you have in what fields?
> 
> Sorry, I was being a bit sarcastic in that... Dubai/UAE is not a place to come if you need to be fed information. This place will eat you up and spit you out if you dont come with a strong head on your shoulders.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

zeenusman said:


> I am MSc. B. Ed in Physics. 1 year Teaching experience in kerala. Pretty good in MS Word, Excel and Power Point.


You may want to avoid the "_pretty good_ in MS Word, Excel and Power Point" claim on your resume or in an interview!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Zeenusman, my suggestion would be to keep your options open and not limit to Govt. jobs alone. 

Emiratisation and succession planning are in full swing at most ministry/govt. organisations so you may want to consider this before looking for one. Besides there are many opportunities in the private sectors too depending on the position you are looking for. 

Most recruitments are done through agencies or career fairs. Good luck !


----------

